# [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The goal is to open the circuit-- period.
Mine is located down the center tunnel, so that its'
location is under the handbrake. In theory, I could
get high-centered and somehow complete the circuit in
an accident, and have a 72V pack, instead of the 144
it runs at. But the chances of that are slim to
ridiculous.
In addition, I have fuses in the middle of the front
and rear packs. If those blew, that's two more
locations to open the circuit, bringing the max
voltage (again, under ridiculously slim chances) to
36V.
If you are _certain_ the cable access will work,
super; go for it. But if there is somehow _any_ issue
getting the breaker to work, I'd opt for a
reassessment of your location.
peace,



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > I have 5 batteries in the front of the Electric
> > DeLorean and 8 batteries in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why not consider an all electric solution?

I chose a 2000 amp break current rated contactor I got from EVSOURCE.COM that is wired to my battery pack in the rear of the car. Just turn the key off and it shuts down the whole circuit. I still have the motor contactor as well in the front of the car. No plans to add a mechanical disconnect on my conversion. No need I can see.

Mark Ward
95 Saab 900SE "Saabrina"
www.saabrina.blogspot.com



> ---- Bob Bath <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The goal is to open the circuit-- period.
> > Mine is located down the center tunnel, so that its'
> > location is under the handbrake. In theory, I could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One conversion I know uses the breaker (under the hood on the firewall)
with a pull-cord to throw the breaker manually in case of emergency
(runaway or something like that)
I believe he uses the standard 250A 160V DC breaker that are plentiful
and work well on a 144V pack.
Reset of the breaker was by hand after opening the hood but since it was
not supposed to be operated much, this was no problem.
When combining this breaker as he did in the loop of his battery pack
you get two functions in one: emergency disconnect (in case the contactor
fails to disconnect when the controller also fails) and the normal
overcurrent protection. Overcurrent protection is also doubled up with a
fuse somewhere else in the pack, so there is double safety too.
Usually the fuse is a tad higher current than the breaker, so that
the breaker opens first and protects the one-time-use fuse of 350A for
example with a 250A breaker.
I believe that breakers are supposed to be mounted vertically to ensure
that the magnetic blowouts work.
Note that a cable cannot push, only pull.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 5:15 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement

I have 5 batteries in the front of the Electric DeLorean and 8 batteries in the back where the motor is. My circuit breaker is in the front and will be part of my emergency disconnect. (I am planning on having a cable push the trip button on the breaker, is this a good idea?)

Regarding the placement of the circuit breaker / emergency disconnect in the string, does it matter if it is electrically somewhere in the middle or can it be on the end of this split pack?


Thank you,

Dave Delman
1981 Electric DeLorean Project
electricdelorean.com



**************************************See AOL's top rated recipes 
(http://food.aol.com/top-rated-recipes?NCID=aoltop00030000000004)
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's what I did. Install two contactors, one on battery negative and one 
on the positive. These are call safety contactors and also isolated the 
battery charger current from the main main contactor, controller and motor 
while charging.

I normally keep my right hand resting on the shifting lever that has a 
optional small red lever that can be flick with the fingers which operated a 
micro switch that can shut down the rear safety contactors. This option 
switch is normally use for line lock or use to lock up a torque converter.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Ward" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 9:24 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement


> Why not consider an all electric solution?
>
> I chose a 2000 amp break current rated contactor I got from EVSOURCE.COM 
> that is wired to my battery pack in the rear of the car. Just turn the 
> key off and it shuts down the whole circuit. I still have the motor 
> contactor as well in the front of the car. No plans to add a mechanical 
> disconnect on my conversion. No need I can see.
>
> Mark Ward
> 95 Saab 900SE "Saabrina"
> www.saabrina.blogspot.com
>


> > ---- Bob Bath <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > The goal is to open the circuit-- period.
> > > Mine is located down the center tunnel, so that its'
> > > location is under the handbrake. In theory, I could
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick semi-smart-a$$ remark to one point of this post...

Cor,

You should really have a talk with the shift and select cables in my
Fiero. I think they're confused about this point.

Trot, the gray, fox...



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> <<snip>>
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > I have 5 batteries in the front of the Electric DeLorean and 8
> > batteries in the back where the motor is. My circuit breaker is in
> > the front and will be part of my emergency disconnect. (I am
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In my VW I actually mounted it with the switch part
sticking through the firewall near my left foot so by
moving my foot it would trip the breaker. I used this
for anti theft as well.
kEVs


> --- Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > One conversion I know uses the breaker (under the
> > hood on the firewall)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, for a limited amount of force, you can make
steel cables in tight conduit create a push, but in
general the strength in cables are in their capability to
pull, so you often find springs or built-in tension in the
application, to keep the cable tight and control 
is then quick and precise.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of TrotFox Greyfoot
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 9:42 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement

Just a quick semi-smart-a$$ remark to one point of this post...

Cor,

You should really have a talk with the shift and select cables in my Fiero. I think they're confused about this point.

Trot, the gray, fox...



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> <<snip>>
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A transmission cable shift cable will work either in pull and push. These 
are enclose type cables like a speedo cable with threaded rods on each end 
that is enclose in about 1/2 inch diameter cable with additional threaded 
ends for mounting this cable. I just received one from jegs.com which will 
replace all my steel rod shifting linkage system.

You can get cable mounts for both ends and even can get a lever mechanism to 
operated this cable. Use rod ends that screw on each end for a very smooth 
operation. You can bend this cable in a 6 inch radius and it slides back 
and forth just fine.

Roland



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 6:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement


> OK, for a limited amount of force, you can make
> steel cables in tight conduit create a push, but in
> general the strength in cables are in their capability to
> pull, so you often find springs or built-in tension in the
> application, to keep the cable tight and control
> is then quick and precise.
>
> Regards,
>
> Cor van de Water
> Systems Architect
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
> Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
> Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
> Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf Of TrotFox Greyfoot
> Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 9:42 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement
>
> Just a quick semi-smart-a$$ remark to one point of this post...
>
> Cor,
>
> You should really have a talk with the shift and select cables in my 
> Fiero. I think they're confused about this point.
>
> Trot, the gray, fox...
>
>


> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > <<snip>>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My breaker has a little yellow button that trips the breaker when pushed in 
1/4" . That is what I was planning on using... Once tripped, I'll have to 
open up the bonnet (hood) and reset it.

This should be fine with almost any modern circuit breaker. They are 
"trip free", which means holding the button or lever won't keep them 
from tripping anyway. You just have to arrange your remote mechanical 
operator so it works reliably to switch the breaker on and off 
(especially off).




Thank you,

Dave Delman
1981 Electric DeLorean Project
electricdelorean.com



**************************************See AOL's top rated recipes 
(http://food.aol.com/top-rated-recipes?NCID=aoltop00030000000004)
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

there are shunt trip breakers that you can use that would "normally" trip when the emergency circuit called for power loss . one of these coyuld be wired so that a toggle or push button in the cab could trip the breaker . for those still searching ... it looks like you are on to the answer .
----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> 
To: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> 
Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 9:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement




My breaker has a little yellow button that trips the breaker when pushed in 
1/4" . That is what I was planning on using... Once tripped, I'll have to 
open up the bonnet (hood) and reset it.

This should be fine with almost any modern circuit breaker. They are 
"trip free", which means holding the button or lever won't keep them 
from tripping anyway. You just have to arrange your remote mechanical 
operator so it works reliably to switch the breaker on and off 
(especially off).




Thank you,

Dave Delman
1981 Electric DeLorean Project
electricdelorean.com



**************************************See AOL's top rated recipes 
(http://food.aol.com/top-rated-recipes?NCID=aoltop00030000000004<http://food.aol.com/top-rated-recipes?NCID=aoltop00030000000004>)
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dave,

These shunt trip or remote operators work fine. We sometimes install them 
for emergency shut down for computer rooms and fuel depots. They normally 
will work with the line voltage of AC or DC voltages.

The DC Shunt trip unit comes in voltages of 24, 48, 125 and 250 VDC either 
as a field install unit or as a factory option install.

These units cost wholesale about $455.00 each without circuit breaker.

There is also the remote control ON, OFF/RESET operator which requires 120 
vac. A small inverter could provide this voltage. The problem here, it is 
not cost effected. This type of unit cost wholesale for the smallest 
breaker is $828.00 plus you need A FA frame vdc breaker than runs about 
$1400.00.

Now, to get a donation or a company sponsors you for your Electric Vehicle 
Research.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "FRED JEANETTE MERTENS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 18, 2007 4:23 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement


> there are shunt trip breakers that you can use that would "normally" trip 
> when the emergency circuit called for power loss . one of these coyuld be 
> wired so that a toggle or push button in the cab could trip the breaker . 
> for those still searching ... it looks like you are on to the answer .
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> To: [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, December 17, 2007 9:14 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Circuit Breaker / Emergency Disconnect placement
>
>
>
>
> My breaker has a little yellow button that trips the breaker when pushed 
> in
> 1/4" . That is what I was planning on using... Once tripped, I'll 
> have to
> open up the bonnet (hood) and reset it.
>
> This should be fine with almost any modern circuit breaker. They are
> "trip free", which means holding the button or lever won't keep them
> from tripping anyway. You just have to arrange your remote mechanical
> operator so it works reliably to switch the breaker on and off
> (especially off).
>
>
>
>
> Thank you,
>
> Dave Delman
> 1981 Electric DeLorean Project
> electricdelorean.com
>
>
>
> **************************************See AOL's top rated recipes
> 
> (http://food.aol.com/top-rated-recipes?NCID=aoltop00030000000004<http://food.aol.com/top-rated-recipes?NCID=aoltop00030000000004>)
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev<http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

